# Town sues squatters!



## outskirts (Feb 15, 2011)

Lakewood files lawsuit to remove homeless tent city in wooded area | NJ.com

 
Print


 By  MaryAnn Spoto/The Star-Ledger  
Follow on Twitter 
on June 28, 2010 at 7:36 PM, updated June 28, 2010 at 8:35 PM
0
Pinterest
Email





Courtesy of Lakewood TownshipHomeless encampment in Lakewood Township.
LAKEWOOD — Lakewood officials are suing to force the removal of more than three dozen homeless people they say have been squatters on environmentally sensitive township property for the past three years.

The township said it turned to the courts today after the homeless group rejected attempts to help them find shelter rather than live in tents in wooded areas at Cedar Bridge Avenue and Clover Street and at Route 88 at the railroad tracks.

"They are refusing the help we want to give them. Unfortunately, we now have to resort to legal means to compel them to accept our help and to protect this environmentally-sensitive area," Mayor Steven Langert said.

Homeless people have lived in the woods in and around Lakewood for nearly 10 years, but the largest and most organized group, known as KP Tent City, started three years ago through the efforts of Steven Brigham, a non-denominational minister.

That encampment, at Cedar Bridge Avenue and Clover Street, has tents and tepees, an outhouse and chickens and goats.

"As far as a homeless camp goes, there is probably no other camp in the nation that’s as organized as this one," Brigham said.

Regardless of whether it’s organized, township officials contend, the Cedar Bridge camp threatens the integrity of the township-owned property because it sits on an environmentally sensitive parcel near the Metedeconk River and freshwater wetlands.

*More coverage:*
• Lakewood proposes relocating homeless 'Tent City' to shelters

The lawsuit, filed in Superior Court in Toms River, cites more than 40 makeshift structures, tents, propane grills and stoves, an untested water source and well, a drum containing oil, debris, garbage and used toilet paper strewn throughout the site, among other "unsanitary conditions."

Langert also cited safety concerns, noting the February 2009 death of community activist James Wilcox from an exploding propane tank and the serious burns suffered a month later by another homeless resident from a propane lantern at the railroad tracks site.

"Because of the situation, Lakewood is unable to protect the health, safety and welfare of its residents. We have unapproved building structures; we have unsanitary facilities; and a well built for water that has not been tested," Langert said. "This is not only bad for Lakewood and for all the residents; it’s bad for the inhabitants."

Brigham said the fires were not in KP Tent City.

"Nobody was hurt by fires in this camp," he said. "To try to mix the two is not fair to this camp. It would be a crying shame to shut this camp down with no option, no shelter in place in Ocean County."

Brigham said township residents living too near the lake at the head of the Metedeconk River violate the state’s clean water regulations. He said the township’s affordable housing construction is not meeting the needs of residents who are minorities.

Langert said the Ocean County Board of Human Services has tried to resolve the housing problem by assembling a task force of local and county agencies. The task force would find alternate housing, provide financial assistance and other social services to the homeless residents.

(please remember to copy and paste the article into your post - matt d)


----------



## louie (Feb 15, 2011)

fuckin stupid. i hate people that think that they can just throw money at things to get the reaction theyre looking for. ignorance...


----------



## outskirts (Feb 15, 2011)

louie said:


> fuckin stupid. i hate people that think that they can just throw money at things to get the reaction theyre looking for. ignorance...


 SO True! I agree!
A lot of people in Lakewood and in the area are on the squatters side and say screw the township.
Both Lakewood and near by Toms River have had many squatter villages come and go in their woods for decades.


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 15, 2011)

"They are refusing the help we want to give them. Unfortunately, we now have to resort to legal means to compel them to accept our help" and they don't realize just how oppressive this sounds.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Feb 17, 2011)

"compel them" its fucking forcing them to move out! fuckin stupid!i totally agree with louie on that, its complete ignorance money does not solve every problem.


----------



## Sid_Vicious (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah i heard about this when it first happened. fuckin stupid shit. im pretty sure i posted this awhile ago too. i live like 20-30 mins from lakewood. its fucking bullshit. there out in the woods where no one goes. they keep the woods clean and keep to their self its stupid that the town is makin such a big fuckin deal over stupid bullshit. FUUUUUUUCK JERSEY!


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 27, 2011)

Since when do townships care about "Environmentally sensitive area's"? Townships are more about development and incorporation than anything! Fuck these assholes. UP THE SQUATTERS!!


----------



## Nelco (Mar 3, 2011)

*sighs and shakes head*
UP THE SQUATTERS!!


----------



## Alex Libman (Jan 5, 2014)

*We're still here, fighting the Township!*

I am a resident of Tent City in Lakewood, NJ. It currently has the population of 80-90 otherwise-homeless residents, spending the winter living in shanties and tents. The population peaked in May 2013 with 122 residents. Based on what I've been able to gather, our Tent City is the largest of its kind in North Eastern USA (outside West Coast and The South).

*I'll be happy to answer any questions people here have about our Tent City.*

_For all the latest news, please LIKE "Tent City of Lakewood, NJ" on Facebook, and INVITE your friends._


----------

